
Path of Exile (Poe) Is a Worth Playing MMO – Five Reasons to Explain That - ChrisPineson
https://www.awow-tech.com/forum/topic/reasons-of-path-of-exile-why-you-really-need-to-play-path-of-exile/
======
onetoo
PoE is a great game, but this post just seems like an ad for RMT services,
which are very not allowed in PoE and will get you very banned.

Looking at OP's post history, it seems like all they do is advertise these RMT
services.

This post should be deleted.

edit: RMT is 'real money trading'; buying currency is RMT

------
ChrisPineson
Path of Exile has been successfully launched for eight years, and it still has
not got an sequel, that you can know how popular this game is. But some
players might still do not know why this game is so popular, and they wonder
whether they should give it a try, well, after reading this post, you will
know why you should play PoE and how to buy PoE Currency. Keep reading by
clicking this: [https://www.awow-tech.com/forum/topic/reasons-of-path-of-
exi...](https://www.awow-tech.com/forum/topic/reasons-of-path-of-exile-why-
you-really-need-to-play-path-of-exile/)

~~~
heapslip
Please, DO NOT BUY currency from farming bots, enjoy the lore and learn the
game mechanics, it's much more rewarding.

I've given this game over 2k hours of my life and I have no regrets. If you
have fun with games where there's a LOT to learn, steer away from EVE Online,
it will steal your life.

------
4sak3n
I played Path of Exile for many years since the 1.0 release and always found
reasons to go back to it. The only reason I stopped playing was a decrease in
leisure time and having to choose between it and Minecraft. Minecraft lets me
exercise my creativity much more which is the only reason I picked it. The
devs do make some questionable moves (like their mystery boxes aka gambling
boxes and frequent nerf/buff cycles simply for the sake of change) but they
are by far the most in touch with their playerbase of any game I've played and
this really shows. The game looks amaznig, plays amazing and is always
improving.

/plug

------
redisman
I don't really understand the multiplayer portion. If I've only played Diablo
2 single player what should I expect to be different in the gameplay. If you
say MMO is it a world that's always full of other players?

------
shahar2k
one of my favorite games for the sheer depth of all the systems / mechanics
available in game

